# Denon DCC-8570 head unit



## BlackHawk1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello. New poster here and not sure what to say so here I am with this. Back in the early 1990's I had a Denon DCC-8570 head unit. What a great piece! I feel that their head units were tops. I haven't heard anything as good as Denon since they quit making them.

Other stuff I had at the time...

MB Quart 3 way components with competition crossovers. I picked MB Quart out as my favorite from a demo board without knowing anything about them at the time. Are they still considered good? My second choice at the time for speakers was Nakamichi believe it or not.  They were excellent speakers, but couldn't handle much power. I had two 12" Rockford Punch subs in a sealed box, Audio Control Epicenter, all speakers powered by one HiFonics Olympus 110x4 amp. Two channels were bridged to send 360 to the subs and 110 to the MB Quarts. This was all put in a Toyota Xtra Cab. It was a very good system.


----------

